# Mangrove 7wt and Nautilus FWX



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Have used my new TFO 7wt Mangrove and Nautilus FWX 7/8 a few trips now and love them both. I wade fish almost exclusively and have so since I was young. Getting splashed in the final moments of the battle are among my fondest memories.

I drop in the water at first light and don't get out till 10 or 11. So it is critical the have a kit that casts well at a wide array of distances and conditions plus doesn't wear you out.

Normally a 8wt if the rod of choice however this Mangrove just seems right. I can't throw larger poppers or heavy Clousers as well but still can toss a 1/0 Deceiver with ease. I stay with 2-4 sized flies tied a bit long for better silhouette, It loves the short accurate casts and when needed can stretch it out (albeit when up to you a#$ in water/mud it's not as easy to try 80' as up on deck 3' above the water). However at the end of a 4+ hour wade my 57year old shoulder feels fine. Of course this is the Texas coast and wind is ever present.

I coupled this with the new Nautilus FWX 7/8 and it seems a perfect fit. Strong but exceedingly light reel. Drag is smooth but I don't run mine all that high for reds, trout, flounder anyway (that's what a rim is for anyway). Think it would be a fine bonefish reel.

IMHO those who poo poo or pass over a 7wt are missing the boat.

Pete A.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Good report, Pete!

I had an 8wt Mangrove on order from FTU but couldn't get it before hitting Aransas Pass this weekend. Thanks to Dave Hayward at Swan Point Landing, I was able to demo one this weekend. I really liked it. I matched it with a Bauer Superlite M5 reel that I had and it seems to be a nice set-up. It casted well and felt very light. Should make a good compliment to my Xi3/Everglades rig. I'm thinking the Xi3 for distance and the Mangrove for finesse.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Check with the IFly guys, we've bought the 7 & 8 Mangroves there, my oldest son just loves his. We sold his Sage Vantage 8wt and replaced it with the Mangrove. 

IFly have had a pretty good inventory of these. Haven't seen any at FTU. Scooped up the Nautilus there too.

I'm saving my pennies for a 6wt for Hill Country fishing. 

As far as finesse I think this rod is far more than that. IMHO the whole "fast" rod deal has gone too far. Way too many "fast" rods feel like spinning rods with fly guides on them. Get as many gray hairs as I've got and you'll see fads come and go. Fast is one of these, but it does sound so macho.

Pete A.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

FTU just got them in this weekend. I picked mine up yesterday. Used a couple of gift cards I received for my birthday back in April.


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pete A. said:


> Check with the IFly guys, we've bought the 7 & 8 Mangroves there, my oldest son just loves his. We sold his Sage Vantage 8wt and replaced it with the Mangrove.
> 
> IFly have had a pretty good inventory of these. Haven't seen any at FTU. Scooped up the Nautilus there too.
> 
> ...


I got both the 6 and 8wt mangroves.

The 6 wt works beautifully out in the hill country.

Just for back today from a 3 day trip.

Very impressed with this line from TFO.

X2 on the guys over at ifly.

Good people to deal with

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wooly Hawg Tail (Apr 16, 2013)

Patrick and Baron are stand up guys at iFly. If you ever get to meet Jarid Malone the guide out of the shop hes extremely helpful. I was in there today and they had some mangroves. They had some sweet rods on sale too. 

I just picked up a mangrove 8wt and a Nautilus FWX also thing is a CHAMP!


----------



## mkus123 (May 17, 2010)

whats the least you'll take marshall 2816202721


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice work Pete!

I love my FWX 7/8. I bought a blue and a green spool to be able to quickly load my original silver frame with different lines.


----------

